# In need of new books



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I have red a few BL books and want to buy more but i don't know which ones i should buy
the ones i already have are
Malakith,Shadow king,The entire Word Bearers serie,The first heretic,The malus darkblade books,Horus rising.

As you might have noticed i prevere books with the 'evil' guys as main characters.
any sugestions are welcome.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Warhammer 40,000, with antagonistic protagonists (If that is even grammatically feasible): _Soul Hunter _(Please don't engage me in a debate as to whether or not the Night Lords aboard the _Covanent of Blood _were evil, or perspective-evil...), _Storm of Iron_... essentially Iron Warriors* doing what they do best*... _Salamander_ for the occassional glimpse of the Dragon Warriors; a unique Chaos Warband... and perhaps _Blood Gorgons_*, in the future, with its unique synopsis, and the -quite simply- awesome World Eater-esque Astartes upon the cover, brandishing his chainaxe and serving a steaming hot cup of bitch-slapping...

*Zou's strength (Yes, lack of plural here) is his visera-dripping action-sequences. So Zou + Badass Legion/Warband + Chainaxes = Win.

Fantasy: The Thanquol and Boneripper series seem's highly spoken-of, though... I can't really confirm or disclaim this... though why on earth is Boneripper mentioned? Isn't he more cyborg(rat) than... well, whatever in Sigmar's name he used to be? Um... Vampire Wars as I'm sure Dark Angel has spoken of, the_ *Nagash Trilogy *_is impressive and I simply adore the _*Sigmar Trilogy*_, with_ Empire _featuring some nice plot-twists and evilness...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If you've read _Horus Rising_, keep going with the HH books. Well worth the investment in time and money. Except for _Battle for the Abyss_ and _Descent of Angels_. Avoid them like a dose of the clap.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

For the love of jesus, read Heldenhammer. One of the best, and most entertaining, BL books I have ever read. Only one fault, that I care to mention, be prepared for a lot of head shots.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Daemon world is well worth a pick up!

Blood for the blood god is a good fantasy book! not exceptional but a good read none the less,


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Lord of the Night_ is an older Night Lords book. Also _Fulgrim_ and _Legion_ are good as well.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

If your into audio books I just finished listening to Aenarion while painting and thought it was great. Much better voice acting and sound effects than usual


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Throne of lies is another good quality audio book aswell!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Word Bearers series is a very good, focuses around the bad guys, it contains _Dark Apostle_, _Dark Disciple_ and _Dark Creed_, so if you can find it get it now. I would also recommend _Soul Hunter_, start of a brilliant series, or the Horus Heresy series, truly fantastic.

The _Tome of Fire_ trilogy is also a great series not just for the Sons of Vulkan, the Dragon Warriors are among my favourite bad guys of 40k, mainly because they look positively badass, they are tough as hell and one of the more likeable Chaos Space Marine warbands.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I went and got grey seer due my prefrence for fantasy and starting a skaven army soon 
and Lord of the Night i already got the word bearers serie.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

cain the betrayer said:


> I went and got grey seer due my prefrence for fantasy and starting a skaven army soon
> and Lord of the Night i already got the word bearers serie.


You are *officially* Lord of the Night's bitch, Cain. And I shall tease you for enternity for such... :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> You are *officially* Lord of the Night's bitch, Cain. And I shall tease you for eternity for such... :laugh:


Hahaha, he recognizes good advice when he sees it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Gothic War (Execution Hour and Shadow Point) are my recommendations. Also Double Eagle, maybe.

Also, for Fantasy, the Florin d'Artaud series, Genevieve Undead, Gotrek and Felix Troll Slayer through to Giant Slayer (after that, it just gets silly.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I think it started getting silly at Giantslayer


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't tell Gotrek...:biggrin:


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I recommend....
The Horus Heresy series (with the exception of "Descent of Angels", THE weakest novel in the whole series so far and the only Warhammer 40k book that made me say "meh")
Both the Eisenhorn and Ravenor Series (Excellent novels about kickass Inquisitors and read them in THAT order too...Esienhorn series first then Ravenor)
I liked both Space Wolves Omnibuses, I thought they were interesting and fun to read
I also recommend the Wordbearers Trilogy as well...very cool to read a series from a The Chaos Marines point of view (I got a kick out of the fact that two of the main characters of this trilogy are mentioned in one of the short stories in the "Heresies" Novel set during the Horus Heresy/Great Crusade before the Chapter was subsumed by chaos)


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I concur with earlier poster in almost all except HH worst book. Horus Heresy series is maybe the best, except that Descent of Angel book isnt the worst, Battle for the Abyss is or even part 2 of DoA, Fallen Angels. Just people who expect only Bolter action usually dont like it. Mitchell´s writing style is quite ok and he offers only unique viewpoint of Primarch not yet found by emperor. BftA is also maybe the worst BL book i read ever.

Try get following:

Gothic War - maybe best fleet action book there is
HH series - as you already have first book, continue there in order
Soul hunter - Night lords, really good book
Lord of the night - a Night Lord, this is quite interesting "hero"

Others:

Space Wolf omnibus - Tried read it again after so many years, but this isnt really so great afterall
Gaunts Ghosts - Quite ok, only read first 2 omnibuses
Eisenhorn, Ravenor - These are just great
Ultramarines omnibus - Started great, went downhill seriously after first 3 books


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Most sugestions are quite good apart from the HH books whom i just find uterly boring to read thus i not give it an other chance but i will look into a few of the other books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> Most sugestions are quite good apart from the HH books whom I just find uterly boring to read thus I not give it an other chance but I will look into a few of the other books.


:shok:... *HOW CAN THE HERESY BE BORING?!?!*


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

At least one book has to have been a good read?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I have only red two books of it and i was strugeling to get trough Horus rising and The first heretic was medium quality at best.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Fair enough to be honest, if you didnt really enjoy those then the rest isnt gonna greab you attention!

Tis a shame though!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> I have only red two books of it and i was strugeling to get trough Horus rising and The first heretic was medium quality at best.


I roll to disbelieve.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I roll to disbelieve.


Hey you've got a fanboy on here already so you have to accept that someone else ain't a fan :grin:


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Hey you've got a fanboy on here already so you have to accept that someone else ain't a fan :grin:


Ah, naw, you misunderstand. I'm not saying it's impossible he didn't like _The First Heretic_, and somehow got it weeks ahead of the release date in the Netherlands. Of course that's possible.

But to dislike _Horus Rising_?

That is the claim of a madman. As evidenced by the disbelief several others have also already shown.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Ah, naw, you misunderstand. I'm not saying it's impossible he didn't like _The First Heretic_, and somehow got it weeks ahead of the release date in the Netherlands. Of course that's possible.
> 
> But to dislike _Horus Rising_?
> 
> That is the claim of a madman.


Even Dan-The Living God-Abnett isn't universally liked, personally I don't think _Horus Rising_ was his finest hour either...it was obviously _Sabbat Martyr_ which is without doubt the best BL book.

After seeing how many people like _Battle for the Abyss_ the fact that we have someone on the opposite end of the HH appreciation scale doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Even Dan-The Living God-Abnett isn't universally liked, personally I don't think _Horus Rising_ was his finest hour either...it was obviously _Sabbat Martyr_ which is without doubt the best BL book.


The b... best...?

Pistols at dawn, sir.

_Pistols at dawn_.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

For shame, Pistols are a coward's weapon, Sabre or Rapier- those are the arms of a true Gentleman!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> For shame, Pistols are a coward's weapon, Sabre or Rapier- those are the arms of a true Gentleman!


Bring whatever you want. I'll have paid one of the crowd to hurl a throwing axe into your back the second you pull steel. 

The best novel BL ever published is _Legion_, closely followed by_ Armour of Contempt_ and _Ravenor Rogue_. 

Further disagreement will result in me crying.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Legion_ is possibly the best HH novel I've read to date, so I will allow some latitude for that claim and _Armour of Contempt_ is a fine novel truly in keeping with the Gaunts Ghosts standard but it is still no _Sabbat Martyr_ (*Corbec* for the sweet balls of baby jesus!). 
Ravenor Rogue is another fine novel I, again, begrudgingly admit that but I'm terribly sorry, and I hope you have a box of tissues ready, _SM_ is untouchable except possibly by _His Last Command_.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

You both are wrong. Best BL novel is Titanicus though I must agree with you that Legion is awesome. It is easly one of the best HH novels. But that aside how can somebody like Battle for the Abyss?


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL, DBC and Baron Spikey amuse me.:drinks:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> I have only read two books of it and I was struggling to get through _Horus Rising_ and _The First Heretic_ was medium quality at best.


....LET THE MADNESS BEGIN!. _Battle for the Abyss_ is BL's finest piece, C.S Goto is BL's best writer, Dark Eldar are kind and caring, Orks are intelligent and the Chaos Gods victory is not inevitable!.

*MADNESS!*



Baron Spikey said:


> Hey you've got a *fanboy* on here already so you have to accept that someone else ain't a fan :grin:


Yeah thats me :wink:



Baron Spikey said:


> For shame, Pistols are a coward's weapon, Sabre or Rapier- those are the arms of a true Gentleman!


Or just get Lightning Claws and Power Fists and go nuts, thats what i'd do.



Baron Spikey said:


> _Legion_ is possibly the best HH novel I've read to date, so I will allow some latitude for that claim and _Armour of Contempt_ is a fine novel truly in keeping with the Gaunts Ghosts standard but it is still no _Sabbat Martyr_ (*Corbec* for the sweet balls of baby jesus!).
> 
> Ravenor Rogue is another fine novel I, again, begrudgingly admit that but I'm terribly sorry, and I hope you have a box of tissues ready, _SM_ is untouchable except possibly by _His Last Command_.


The best HH novel ive read is _The First Heretic_ followed closely by _A Thousand Sons_, after that its a tie between _Dark Disciple_ and _Soul Hunter_ for my favourites.

Colm Corbec is cool, but Lijah Cuu is cooler, sure as sure.



Baron Spikey said:


> Even Dan-The Living God-Abnett isn't universally liked, personally I don't think _Horus Rising_ was his finest hour either...it was obviously _Sabbat Martyr_ which is without doubt the best BL book.
> 
> After seeing how many people like _Battle for the Abyss_ the fact that we have someone on the opposite end of the HH appreciation scale doesn't surprise me.


Still shocking though.

But neither of those are his finest moment for me. For me Abnett's best book is _Malleus_ then _Xenos_. Abnett's Inquisitors are the best.

The Bequin Trilogy is in the future, and if Cherubael doesn't return with his witty gruesome banter and longing for Eisenhorn's painful death then im going to go insane!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yeah thats me :wink:


I don't think anyone thought differently. 



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The best novel BL ever published is _Legion_.


I find myself in agreement with you once again.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I don't think anyone thought differently.


ADB's fanboy and proud of it..

I should put that under my name, once I find out how.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You have to be a subscriber (or have the same privileges) or staff member to access the Custom User Title, sorry LotN no 'Raving ADB Lover' for you :laugh:


----------



## Courage_Honour (Jan 17, 2011)

cain the betrayer said:


> As you might have noticed i prevere books with the 'evil' guys as main characters.
> any sugestions are welcome.


One good book is storm of iron by Graham McNiell


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Bring whatever you want. I'll have paid one of the crowd to hurl a throwing axe into your back the second you pull steel.
> 
> The best novel BL ever published is _Legion_, closely followed by_ Armour of Contempt_ and _Ravenor Rogue_.
> 
> Further disagreement will result in me crying.


Im getting into Eisenhorn and Ravenor novels next as Ive heard so much about them! Horus Rising is good but not the greatest IMO!  But then again, I dotn compare HH-novels with 40k-novels as they are completely different legues! Its like comparing football with a apple and expect results. :biggrin:

Ok maybe not that drastic. But I mean they take place in different times and different themes are used. Favorit HH = Fulgrim. Favorite 40k is more difficult, so we have to break them down in categories as well (which army/race is used as the maincharacter, what series it is and stuff like that), and I bet you dont wanna read about that shite.


----------

